# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  X выставка в Ступино, 6-20 Августа 2016

## Илл

В 2016 году юбилейная, десятая выставка стендового моделизма в Ступино пройдет с 6 по 20 августа.
Прием работ на конкурс до 18 августа (включительно)

В рамках выставки планируется проведение уже ставшего традиционным Круглого стола по вопросам стендового моделизма, а также конкурса презентаций творческих объединений стендового моделизма. Также мы планируем организовать несколько автобусных экскурсий для участников выставки в различные военно-технические музеи Москвы и Подмосковья.

Положение о выставке
Расписание мероприятий
Место проведения
Электронная регистрация будет доступна по мере готовности.

Список гостиниц в Ступино.

----------


## Илл

Доброго всем!
Итак, неделю назад завершилась десятая выставка стендового моделизма и военно-исторической миниатюры в Ступино.
В этом году в ней приняли участие 290 авторов из 8 стран, всего было представлено 782 работы.
Подробный отчет о выставке, протокол и фотографии доступны на официальном сайте клуба ИТСМ "Патриот" Клуб историко технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - стендовый моделизм, выставка стендового моделизма - Выставка стендового моделизма 2016 года

----------

